# Luna, Mystikal, and Simba!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't believe it will soon be 4 months since Luna came into our home....and 3 for Mystik...and 2 for Simba. While I still dearly miss Mocha (especially with her Gotchya Date Anniversary in 2 weeks and the 1 year anniversary of her passing next month)....these 3 little kittens have truly wiggled their cuteness into our hearts. Even DH, who barely showed the time of day to Mocha, is spoiling them right left and center. 

Without further ado.....

Luna Eklypse (aka Luna)


Simba Kali (Simba) and Mystikal Fire (Mystik)


Luna and Simba


Mystik


Simba


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, time is FLYING by! I can still remember when you were debating on getting kittens... and then when you started adopting them! They are all growing up too fast, but WOW, they are gorgeous! I absolutely love their markings. I love how the rugs in your house compliment their markings so well!  Hehe. 

I'm just so glad you and your husband are so smitten with your babies... that is one adorable kitty family! <3


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Three beautiful Bengal babies. It looks like Simba is going to be a big boy when he's done growing. And Mystik is going to be a petite little thing. I think Luna will fall somewhere in the middle of Simba and Mystik size wise.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, they look so chill in those photos but I'm guessing that it's difficult to wear down 3 young Bengal kittens enough to take good photos most of the time.
MM, you're doing a fantastic job rearing them these past months. This is real "labour of love"! ;-)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know a momma can always tell her babies, but I'd be hard pressed to tell one gorgeous baby from another. They are getting SO big! Time flies. I knew your heart would heal and I'm glad you found these beautiful kittens to help with it.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow your babies are getting so BIG!! Simba is really a lot darker than the girls, it's striking. All three are so beautiful! :thumb


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

They are so pretty! I love how your rug matches your kitties


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, they are sooooo pretty!! Such sweet kitties! They have grown so much, amazing to see them


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Carrie!! They are turning into STUNNERS!! Their markings are really showing now!!
Beautiful "Kids"
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so beautiful! I love their markings!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Yes, it is a monumental task to try to wear them out to get a photo. For every "it will do" photo I get, I am sure I delete about 725 fuzzy/blurry ones or ones where they have already left the frame by the time I click. My house has turned into a cat playpen...full of toys, tunnels, posts, pencaps, and crumpled paper balls. 

Simba is officially heavier than Mystik now by a 1/4 pound. Luna is 8 pounds for her 7 months. Mystik is just under 6 pounds and Simba just over 6. 

I agree, Marcia, it is easy for us to tell them apart, but everyone else has difficulties. Luna is the easiest as she is a cool brown/almost silverish colour and bigger. Mystik and Simba are frequently mixed up by others. But they are very unique to us! Mystik has the cutest hoarse meow ever...she is a REAL chatterbox and often howls to call the other kittens to her; she doesn't like being alone at all. Luna rarely meows at all, and, when she does, it is a tiny mew. Simba loves to meow loudly (and high pitched) to get attention (and to tell us he is going pee). 

It really is amazing how totally different they all are and how their individual personalities shine through so much. I think that, more than anything else, has helped DH to see them as something other than "just a cat". He is very attached to Simba!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh so sweet!! Simba looks like a mini tiger! It's so funny how big and regal he looks in the shot of him by himself, and then you look at the other pics and realize he's still just a kitten.  The girls are gorgeous. Luna is just so graceful! I'm sure Mystik and Simba are too, but it's so clear in the pic of Luna. And that little Mystik looks like a mischievous elf in that pic. Such cuties, all of them!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That's an awesome change to see in your hubbie! They are all so beautiful, that picture of Simba's face is so striking! He has such a dark little nose!! At least they have each other to wear each other out.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

The kittens are really starting to show their colours. We finally have some photos of them relatively still and you can see the shine on their pelts. Mystik and Simba also are VERY glittered; we couldn't catch Luna's glitter as she was busy trying to figure out a new height to jump to!

Simba...23 weeks old tomorrow....he is constantly on the move and is one very STRIKING kitten. He is going to be a BIG cat when he is an adult (he already outweighs Mystik); we cannot wait to see him in the show rings! 

Mystik....28 weeks old tomorrow. She has smaller spots than Simba and Luna, but her coat is amazingly silky and extremely glittery! She is an absolute sweetheart.



Luna...33 weeks yesterday....is an adorable love bug. She plays with the "babies" quite a bit, but often will go off on her own when she has had enough. She has a gorgeous cool brown/almost silvery pelt and it is amazingly soft!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous cats!!
Very sleek and healthy looking!
You have a "Mini Pride" of Wild spotted cats!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, they sure are looking majestic with their soft, silky, glittery pelts! Must be perfect to feel them while it's getting colder outside these days! They are so adorably cute, with their spots clearly showing!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they are stunning! Those are great pictures. Mystik looks like she may remain on the petite side? Wow, I look at how fit and slim your kitties are, then I look at mine...completely adorable but most certainly neither fit nor slim!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks. They are gorgeous....but I am a tad biased. But they are very active and very independent. They played for four hours straight chasing each other, jumping, climbing, fighting over the pen cap and favourite pompoms. Must say, it is really nice when they all go to sleep! DH is currently working on plans to make them some funky cat wheel/climbing post thingy. I am sure that will wear off more energy. I can't take any credit for their sleek bodies...they eat like hogs and race like horses. I, too, think Mystik will stay on the petite side; her mom was petite too.


----------

